# so you use an esky for delivery



## beginner (Nov 4, 2021)

im brand new and just got my all go! but i dont have a delivery bag?? but i have a huge esky i can secure in the car for deliveries??? i have read some threads and have seen some places like you to take the delivery bag in so they can pack it with the food??? i think my esky is a better option.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

beginner said:


> im brand new and just got my all go! but i dont have a delivery bag?? but i have a huge esky i can secure in the car for deliveries??? i have read some threads and have seen some places like you to take the delivery bag in so they can pack it with the food??? i think my esky is a better option.


Awesome! Wtf are you talking about?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Esky are a cooler. They might not be talking about this esky... But I'd loose it seeing one of these deliveries... 










I'd just absolutely loose my shlt.... Lol

In a good way.....


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

I don't think an oversized cooler is as efficient as a delivery bag, you will lose heat to the air trapped inside.

Taking a delivery bag into a restaurant is usually a good idea as you will be recognized as a delivery driver.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

beginner said:


> im brand new and just got my all go! but i dont have a delivery bag?? but i have a huge esky i can secure in the car for deliveries??? i have read some threads and have seen some places like you to take the delivery bag in so they can pack it with the food??? i think my esky is a better option.


I have a thermoelectric fridge with freezer in my car.








While technically I could use it in the same way as an esky when not plugged in, I have loads of cooler/hot bags. Much more convenient.

I use two of the smaller GH bags mostly (one for hot, one for cold or one per each order, depending on the pings). It’s a modest investment, and I ise them for my own groceries all the time (actually bought two sets and GH gave me theirs when Isigned up).

Just recently found on GH Gear website the Seamless logo ones for $14.99. They’re REALLY good bags, and the big one fits 4-5 pizzas easily.

Click here.

This is what they look like. Love them!









Having said all that, I always suggest you use what you have before investing in hotbags just to make sure you’ll stick with it. Was easy for me: I had huge cooler totes I shopped with for years, so I just used those before I got the GH ones. So before investing, use the cooler. Then see how you feel.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Is that like the motorized beer cooler you can ride on at 20 mph while drinking beer on your way to someones house? I forgot about those.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Is that like the motorized beer cooler you can ride on at 20 mph while drinking beer on your way to someones house? I forgot about those.


Yup


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Men are so resourceful when beer is involved… Tip to younger Ladies: whenever explaining something to men, use beer to illustrate what you mean. 99.8% success rate. 😂


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

You have no idea. About 7 years ago I had "a complete business plan", to buy a fleet of these rented out by the day, and get rich QUICK.  Needless to say, they were always sold out, and I haven't seen one in a long time. I'm guessing the resale values are not reflected on kbb.


----------

